# cosworth



## RS 500

hi guys.

i bought another saff cosworth, you wont belive how dirty it is, its been stuck in a leaking garage..

i only have few pics of it at the moment...i really wanna get stuck in the engine bay... would steam cleaning the whole bay be ok.. and what product should i use please.














































cheers sean


----------



## alan_mcc

That is absolutely Gorgeous, firstly. :thumb:

And make sure you cover up the (big) air filter, and all necessary electrical parts with CLING FILM (never understood the theory behind tin foil!)


----------



## RS 500

alan_mcc said:


> That is absolutely Gorgeous, firstly. :thumb:
> 
> And make sure you cover up the (big) air filter, and all necessary electrical parts with CLING FILM (never understood the theory behind tin foil!)


thanks mate..

will cover up as you say.. but what product shall i use before steaming:thumb:


----------



## mk2jon

Make sure you show us the results:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC*

Cool cars, and as said make sure you cover ALL electrical parts.

APC and some brushes will sort thet.

Robbie


----------



## RS 500

*MAGIC* said:


> Cool cars, and as said make sure you cover ALL electrical parts.
> 
> APC and some brushes will sort thet.
> 
> Robbie


APC,,............. whats that.. im still a newbie fella


----------



## *MAGIC*

RS 500 said:


> APC,,............. whats that.. im still a newbie fella


All Purpose Cleaner like the one from Autosmart called G101 or Megs is called APC :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

All Purpose Cleaner

Available cheapest here :thumb:


----------



## kash

i myself wouldnt use a steam cleaner on an engine such as your Cosworth one, a 1.9TDi PD cover then yeah :lol:.


very nice car you bought.


----------



## RS 500

kash said:


> i myself wouldnt use a steam cleaner on an engine such as your Cosworth one, a 1.9TDi PD cover then yeah :lol:.
> 
> very nice car you bought.


i thought a steam cleaning would be usefull and not as harsh as a jet wash.

thanks about the car.. i also have a moonstone saff aswell:driver:


----------



## RyanJon

> i thought a steam cleaning would be usefull and not as harsh as a jet wash.


It may not be advisable to use either tbh mate. You can achieve better results safer using all purpose cleaners (as suggested above) or a de-greaser and a brush, followed by a rinse. Then obviously a metal polish on all the metal bits, a normal polish on the paint, and a dressing on all the plastics and rubbers.

If you go to the newbies and introductions section, there is a part called newbie nuggets. Theres all sorts of info to get you started in there, it makes an intresting read, and also makes you relise what is achievable with a little time and patience.

Ryan


----------



## caledonia

Lovely car you got yourself M8.
All the best with it and any advise you need on how to steam clean that bay.
Drop me a PM. Just in case I miss your post.
Gordon.


----------



## moonstone mo

RS 500 said:


> i thought a steam cleaning would be usefull and not as harsh as a jet wash.
> 
> thanks about the car.. i also have a moonstone saff aswell:driver:


pics of the moonstone sapph!!!!:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

A proper steamer will cause no problems as it is steam. I think people get confused with steam and a jet washer.

Steam at over 140c will not cause problems even with electrials as it drys so fast. Plus is controlable and may save using loads of chemicals.


----------



## RS 500

moonstone mo said:


> pics of the moonstone sapph!!!!:thumb:











its on going project that's currently for sale due to other sapp and storage problems.... just trying desperately to find some where to put it and finish off one day.... but if the right money came along then its possible gone.


----------



## RS 500

i thought i could get my hands on this steamer... but turns out its broke anyhow.
might try hire/buyone.. or will go with the APC and brushs. no rush, i will be working on it all day i guess:buffer:


----------



## J3FVW

Love the later Saph Cossies with bonnet vents and updated alloys. Keep us posted on it!


----------



## RS 500

J3FVW said:


> Love the later Saph Cossies with bonnet vents and updated alloys. Keep us posted on it!


no worrys.... she is a real dirt bag. bet some of you guys would love to clean
her for free:detailer:

whos the nearst deatialer to me.

letchworth hertfordshire

many thanks:driver:


----------



## x28buc

DIY mate,
just think of the satisfaction you'll get from it when you're finished. Don't rush it and get some before and after pictures. It'll look like a totally different car once it's washed, clayed, polished and engine bay cleaned up.

Cracking cars them cossies. Good luck.


----------



## RS 500

x28buc said:


> DIY mate,
> just think of the satisfaction you'll get from it when you're finished. Don't rush it and get some before and after pictures. It'll look like a totally different car once it's washed, clayed, polished and engine bay cleaned up.
> 
> Cracking cars them cossies. Good luck.


i know your right chap.... i'll go and get some clay today i thinks.


----------



## Alex_225

Doesn't look as bad as I thought but still needs a good old clean. Friend of mine had a Saph Cossie and it was a beast of a car. 

Goes to show that even in the garage, if you want to store a car a car cover would be a good option. My garage doesn't leak but I still cover the car in it.


----------



## markcoznottz

Cossie engines dont like being pressure washed off, you might be better just hand cleaning the engine area. Remember its an old school engine with exposed sensors and a dizzy cap. Looks like its been standing a while, you sure the rear chassis rails are sound?.


----------



## EthanCrawford

aye that is smart min. u got any plans for it?? aye as alan said maybe take battary out and i would maybe use a strong apc solution


----------



## RS 500

markcoznottz said:


> Cossie engines dont like being pressure washed off, you might be better just hand cleaning the engine area. Remember its an old school engine with exposed sensors and a dizzy cap. Looks like its been standing a while, you sure the rear chassis rails are sound?.


yea its been standing a fair few years mate... all chassis leg where checked over and all ok. only a very tiny amount of welding needed..nd i mean tiny.. may even get away with it when mot comes round this weekend. but will just do it to be safe.

bad news is it has no compression on no.2 cyl. i have another engine so that going in straight away.. cant win them all:driver:


----------



## RS 500

EthanCrawford said:


> aye that is smart min. u got any plans for it?? aye as alan said maybe take battary out and i would maybe use a strong apc solution


just to get it running moted taxed.. and drive it :driver:.

evrything is being checked over this week ashould drive it to mot station this sat. i have lots of spares so should replace anything that needs doing

cheers


----------



## markcoznottz

RS 500 said:


> just to get it running moted taxed.. and drive it :driver:.
> 
> evrything is being checked over this week ashould drive it to mot station this sat. i have lots of spares so should replace anything that needs doing
> 
> cheers


If the chassis is sound then You will be fine, rust is the killer on saphs, thats why so many dissapeared of the road about 5 years ago and there were loads being broken because of that. . Loads of parts still available for these cars and cheap too. Dead easy cars to work on as well. Far more exciting car than a lot of modern stuff imho.


----------



## ChrisJD

I have a real soft spot for the Sapphire Cosworth, maybe because I had one (a late 4x4).

Does need some work, but good luck and you should start a restoration thread on this.

Chris.


----------



## Spit_Polish

Yeah right up a thread on everything you do, I would love to read it.
Can get annoying remembering to take before and after pics of everythingt though!


----------



## VIPER

Cool car matey :thumb: :thumb:

Looking forward to seeing the pics when you've spent some time cleaning it up 

ATB for the MOT bud :thumb:


----------



## Garry Spight

IICRC I just saw a alloy cleaning product on the Raceglaze site which caught my eye.
I have not tried it myself but from reading what it does it sounds like it could work wonders on the metal under there.


----------



## minimadgriff

Garry Spight said:


> IICRC I just saw a alloy cleaning product on the Raceglaze site which caught my eye.
> I have not tried it myself but from reading what it does it sounds like it could work wonders on the metal under there.


Alu Bright, that will be. amazing stuff :doublesho


----------



## Jessop

Just browsing through here with a friend and your car turns out to be a friends of a friends old car!

He's sure it was his mates anyway ^_^ Up from here - Darlington way.


----------



## StuaR32t

if you go ahead steam cleaning then i don't think clingfilm covering up electrics would be the best solution...could end up with a right sticky mess.

Stu.


----------



## timster

If i steam cleaned my engine just used to let it run while i done it.That was a 2wd saphh cossie:thumb:


----------



## M.J

Cool car mate , im a newbie and have a saph too i clean and wipe off the mess around the dizzy area and fuse box etc by hand then cover up as much as possible. Ive never had an issue yet apart from a stiff clutch for a few miles. Good luck with the project , i have a bay pic if anyone wants to see it 
Mike


----------



## Defined Reflections

Cossies are dead easy to hand clean,theres loads of room for your hands to get in,realy miss mine,must get another one in the future,heres my old one


----------



## M.J

Yeah i love cleaning mine , nice pics there mate was it 2wd in black ? sorry just see blue rocker cover.


----------



## Defined Reflections

Yeah 2wd and around 380bhp


----------



## M.J

RETRO_AL said:


> Yeah 2wd and around 380bhp


ah right it was 2wd , there quite a rare car in black , well sort after. Definately treat yaself and get another one


----------



## carswaps

This was mine


----------



## s70rjw

Very nice. I had a moonstone blue one back in 1990...If I was being picky, and I mean really picky I'd go for a OE gear knob and lose the dash top air freshener. Have you had any issues with rust?


----------



## carswaps

I sold the car ages ago...but as far as rust it wasnt a problem as the car had been dry stored for 14 years....
It belonged to a solicitor who moved to Benidorm to open a nightclub with his son, he imported his Mercedes and it only lasted a week before leaving club revellers ruined it so he never brought the Cosworth over.


----------



## adam151082

Carswaps that white saph's lush.

Here's some of mine, gona get some beta pics in the summer. ive lso just bought a RS500 rear top spoiler
Cant get the pics off photobucket but heres a link
http://s440.photobucket.com/home/adam151082/recentuploads


----------

